

Non-Deterministic Infinite-State Automaton - Jasitis
http://minimalj.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/non-deterministic-infinite-state-automaton/

======
pom
I was intrigued by the "INfinite" in the title; but the author of the article
just seems confused.

------
rwolf
I tried to read the article, but it appears to not parse or cuts off partway.
I call shenanigans; flagged.

------
Jasitis
I am trying to tweak this post in an attempt to explain finite state
automation in layman terms using comics. Posting at HN is intended for
suggestions. regrets for delay in explanation

